# Savage 112 WOW



## Goose Bandit (Mar 17, 2004)

I got out today to work up a load for the new rifle I bought. the Savage model 112 stainless steel heavy barrel with laminate stock, and wow is that thing accurate. I am shooting 34.5 grains Hogdons Varget with seirra 55gr spitzer at 100yds with a .302 group. there might be a little more room for play when the temp gets a little higher and less mirage out the the building. just an update on the new gun


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Savage has always been a producer of nasty looking stocks and very well made barrels, and really thats what counts.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Militant_Tiger said:


> Savage has always been a producer of nasty looking stocks and very well made barrels, and really thats what counts.


Yeah, except that the laminate stock on the 112 stainless ain't really all that nasty looking.










:sniper:

huntin1


----------



## getz (Dec 26, 2004)

I'd have to agree with huntin1. The newer low profile stock looks even better than the one in the pic.


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Goose Bandit

What caliber is that?


----------



## gunattic (Jan 9, 2005)

I'd guess... 34 grns, 55gr. spitzer... probably a 22-250


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

Bandit,Are you shooting at your uncles place?He really has a nice setup out there.


----------



## Goose Bandit (Mar 17, 2004)

mallard who are you????

I am shooting a 22-250,

34.5 grains Hodgons Varget
with a 55gr Seirra spitzer flat base


----------



## Deermeister (Feb 7, 2005)

This is a sweet looking gun you have there Bandit. I've gotta shoot it sometime. :strapped:


----------



## Deermeister (Feb 7, 2005)

Shot that savage this past weekend and have to say, Bandit, you have a pretty sweet shooting gun there. Even I could hit what I shot at out to 200 yards. That's pretty good, lol! Anyway, that is a dang nice gun bud. Hate to say it but I'm jealous.

Hey mallard, do you get up this way much between deer seasons?


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

I think I am almost a local now :lol: .I do quite a bit of goose hunting around there(I dont venture into bandits turf though).Would Kieth or Dean M be interested in hunting geese at all?


----------



## Deermeister (Feb 7, 2005)

I doubt either of them would be able to get out in the spring.


----------



## Goose Bandit (Mar 17, 2004)

it wouldn't be that they are not able to get out it is just that they do not want to. pretty much


----------

